# Leftovee Cake crumbs for new cake?



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

I got some recipes that include leftover cake crumbs into. Using hot water to cook or dissolve sugar, butter and the cake crumbs. Is this recipe correct or the method is right.?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Won't you share more details of the recipe?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Probably correct, I have used cake crumbs and hot water in recipes before.


----------



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

brianshaw said:


> Won't you share more details of the recipe?


Hot water - 1000g
Brown sugar - 856g
Butter - 428g
Cake crumbs - 716g

Egg-344g

Rose flour - 428g
Cocoa powder - 284g
Baking powder - 24g
Baking soda - 12g
Recipe for chocolate moist


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

But what's the method... or is that your question. Can't cream the first cluster of ingredients (at least I can't figure out how to do that). Biscuit method? I've never baked a cake using old cake crumbs but interested in hearing how this works out.


----------



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

brianshaw said:


> But what's the method... or is that your question. Can't cream the first cluster of ingredients (at least I can't figure out how to do that). Biscuit method? I've never baked a cake using old cake crumbs but interested in hearing how this works out.


Method
First four ingredients bring to stove cook until all dissolve include the cake crumbs.
After dissolve everything add in the eggs slowly without cooking it n mix well. After that add in all the dry ingredients and mix well. Done.
The cake turn out to be success but a little bit dense and flat. Question is the recipe correct or my method is right. Feeling weird.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

IDK... that's the oddest cake recipe I've ever heard of. You might have to try it and let us know if the recipe/method works or not.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

That sounds like a terrible cake recipe to be honest. And it totally stands to reason that it would turn out dense and flat considering the technique you described above. Just scrap it for heaven's sake.

By the way, what the heck is rose flour? Is it referring the brand name Red Rose Flour?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

brianshaw said:


> But what's the method... or is that your question. Can't cream the first cluster of ingredients (at least I can't figure out how to do that). Biscuit method? IDK... that's the oddest cake recipe I've ever heard of.


It's called the 'one-stage method'. You can see it most prominently in the many recipes for Hostess cupcake. You basically melt all the liquid ingredients together, add the dry ingredients, mix and bake and done. The texture won't be as nice as cakes made with other methods, but it sure is quick and easy to do.



Bsysuef said:


> The cake turn out to be success but a little bit dense and flat. Question is the recipe correct or my method is right. Feeling weird.


It's dense because cake crumbs cannot rise. They're usually used as a binder; I don't know why your recipe calls for so much of them. And the amount of sugar is insane; plus, cake crumbs are already sweet too!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Sometimes dense and flat can be a plus....when you are needing perfect torte layers for instance.
The real question is how was the mouth feel and taste after filling and icing.
Googled Rose flour and came up with a Five Roses (unbleached AP) brand out of Canada...is that it?
As for using up leftover cake crumbs there are some pretty interesting ideas out there.

mimi


----------



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

chefpeon said:


> That sounds like a terrible cake recipe to be honest. And it totally stands to reason that it would turn out dense and flat considering the technique you described above. Just scrap it for heaven's sake.
> 
> By the way, what the heck is rose flour? Is it referring the brand name Red Rose Flour?





Pat Pat said:


> It's called the 'one-stage method'. You can see it most prominently in the many recipes for Hostess cupcake. You basically melt all the liquid ingredients together, add the dry ingredients, mix and bake and done. The texture won't be as nice as cakes made with other methods, but it sure is quick and easy to do.
> 
> It's dense because cake crumbs cannot rise. They're usually used as a binder; I don't know why your recipe calls for so much of them. And the amount of sugar is insane; plus, cake crumbs are already sweet too!





brianshaw said:


> IDK... that's the oddest cake recipe I've ever heard of. You might have to try it and let us know if the recipe/method works or not.





chefpeon said:


> That sounds like a terrible cake recipe to be honest. And it totally stands to reason that it would turn out dense and flat considering the technique you described above. Just scrap it for heaven's sake.
> 
> By the way, what the heck is rose flour? Is it referring the brand name Red Rose Flour?


red rose wheat flour from malaysia. 
like all purpose flour


----------



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> Sometimes dense and flat can be a plus....when you are needing perfect torte layers for instance.
> The real question is how was the mouth feel and taste after filling and icing.
> Googled Rose flour and came up with a Five Roses (unbleached AP) brand out of Canada...is that it?
> As for using up leftover cake crumbs there are some pretty interesting ideas out there.
> ...


my cakes come out dense flat and wet. the taste n texture kind of weird for me too. 
red rose flour- brand MFM （MALAYAN FLOUR MILLS BERHAD）from malaysia.


----------



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

brianshaw said:


> IDK... that's the oddest cake recipe I've ever heard of. You might have to try it and let us know if the recipe/method works or not.


i just switch job from a hotel to a bakery cafe. got this recipe from my head of production. she ask me to follow her recipe n method so i did. turn out the cakes r wet after cutting it.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

...and what did the head of production have to say re the end results?

mimi


----------



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> ...and what did the head of production have to say re the end results?
> 
> mimi


Its normal for her. Sigh


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Bsysuef said:


> Its normal for her. Sigh


Aghhh.
So does this cake sell?
If yes just cowboy up and let it go.

mimi


----------



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> Aghhh.
> So does this cake sell?
> If yes just cowboy up and let it go.
> 
> mimi


Yes sell. Just let it go


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

the beginning of the method reminds a little bit of pate choux. It may be dense and flat if you are not letting the initial cooked mixture cool all the way before you add your eggs? you also have the addition of baking powder and soda, which grants extra leavening, but i feel like a good amount should come from your eggs in this case.

The cake crumbs won't add to the rise of the cake, but it seems like they would grab and hold onto moisture, and eggs to yield and denser, moist product.

Odd recipe indeed


----------

